# How to Properly Sanitize Before "Going In"



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I thought I would as these questions before I need to know them. 

What is the best sanitization routine to go through before "going in" to help reposition kids or check on what's going on in a stalled labor? I don't have water in or anywhere near my barn, so should I take a bucket of water out there to wash my hands in or should I get to a sink and wash my hands? Do I need antibacterial soap or is normal soap fine? If I'm wearing gloves should I sanitize my gloves?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If you wash your hands before putting on sterile gloves. The lube you put over the sterile gloves should be barrier enough. But each time you go in..you should sanitize the gloves or change the gloves and lube up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There have been times I've just had to go in. No gloves, no washing up. For the most part, the uterus should clean out just fine. If you have time, certainly go ahead and wash up.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> There have been times I've just had to go in. No gloves, no washing up. For the most part, the uterus should clean out just fine. If you have time, certainly go ahead and wash up.


Agreed. I make sure my hands have no actual dirt on them, and often just use the lube that has some sort of antiseptic in it.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I keep a small bottle of alcohol with a squirt top and Unscented baby wipes in my kit, most of the time there’s been time to grab one or the other to cleanse my hands before hand But, if I can’t I grab clean gloves and lube.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Make sure the fingernails are short. You wouldn't believe the damage long nails can do to a uterus. Cut them way short- they will grow back.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks for the answers everyone.  

The lubricant I bought is powdered J-lube. I'm a bit confused about how you are supposed to use it. It says on the package it can be stirred into water or used as powdered soap... what does that mean I should do?


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> There have been times I've just had to go in. No gloves, no washing up. For the most part, the uterus should clean out just fine. If you have time, certainly go ahead and wash up.


I totally agree! And to set you mind at ease there has been MANY MANY times I have just jumped in and helped without washing, and I never wear gloves or give antibiotics after assisting and I have never had a doe come down with a infection when I had to go in. Now I'm not saying go rub down with poop and go In or if you have the time to wash up dont but usually when that placenta comes out it kinda flushes things out. There has been quite a few times though that I was not thrilled about a situation, say I had to go in and out of the doe a lot, and I will put a uterine bolus in the doe. 
I have no idea on the powdered lube, I have never really heard of it before but I would either mix it up ahead of time or get something that can be ready to go when you need it. Sometimes things progress quickly and when you think you have time to even go pee real fast and come across a OMG I need to help now situation lol not at all trying to tighten you it's just less stressful to have everything ready to go


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would have to dissolve it. If you are using lubricant, it needs to be in gel form. I'm not a fan of the powder. It is easier just to have the gel in a squeeze tube.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

You need to get a gel lube.

Personally I recommend using sterile gloves instead of just hands.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think I'll mix some up now and see how it works. If when I do it doesn't look like it's going to work I'll get something else. It's what I have so it's what I'd like to use. I would have gotten the J-jelly, but they were out and my goat book said powdered was fine, so that's what I got.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This article explains why I don't like powdered lube. https://www.agupdate.com/tristatene...cle_0116f322-3c34-11e8-93ba-ff829e82cbcb.html


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow. I was on aware of this. What kind of lube do you prefer?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I used to keep this on hand when I did a lot of birthing: https://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/products/ob-lube-lubricating-jelly

But just a small tube of KY jelly is fine if you just have a few.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> Wow. I was on aware of this. What kind of lube do you prefer?


I use Super Lube, I think from Premier 1. Or maybe it's from Valley Vet


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> I use Super Lube, I think from Premier 1. Or maybe it's from Valley Vet


I like the look of that stuff, but yeesh, I do not like the $9 shipping that premier has.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

$9 shipping? Is that a typo? Because that’s pretty cheap.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Nope, that's not a typo. I must be a cheapskate. I really really like free shipping. I don't generally use any websites that don't have free shipping options. Premier has free shipping over $100, but I don't really need one hundred dollars of stuff from Premier right now.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

If you see a doe in labor and you have time, bring a bucket of hot water to the barn. It really comes in handy. I keep iodine in my kidding box and if I need to go in, I tip some iodine into the water until it looks like light tea (if I can see--sometimes it's pitch black out there and I just have to guess). If I have to go in and out, I scrub my hands and arms in the bucket before each time. I don't wear gloves. I have small hands so finding gloves that fit is a problem. They slide all over the place and make it hard for me to feel anything so I just scrub up in the iodine water. It's nice to have something to wash the slime off with afterwards too. 

I don't know if anyone else has this issue, but lots of my gals seem attracted to the iodine water. I don't know if they're feeling iodine deficient after giving birth or what. I'll have three kinds of water out there--one plain, one with added molasses, and one with iodine and many of them go for the iodine. I used to think it was because the iodine water was warm so I made the others warm and it didn't make a difference. They still preferred the iodine water. I'm not sure if it's ok for them to drink it or not. I've generally discouraged it but I sometimes wonder if I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I try to wash up and then go in.
Sometimes I don’t, but try to be as clean as possible.

Whenever I go in, they will get a afterbirth bolus, after they drop their afterbirth or within 6 hours if they don’t drop it, so I can still work my way in there to find the uterus and insert one. 

We try to be clean but even then, we still can introduce bacteria.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I like the iodine water idea for disinfecting beforehand. I'll probably do that. Thanks @Damfino !


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I've heard of doing a uterine flush. @happybleats has a recipe for a home made one. Is that something that could be done as a preventative like the uterine bolus?


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Damfino said:


> If you see a doe in labor and you have time, bring a bucket of hot water to the barn. It really comes in handy. I keep iodine in my kidding box and if I need to go in, I tip some iodine into the water until it looks like light tea (if I can see--sometimes it's pitch black out there and I just have to guess). If I have to go in and out, I scrub my hands and arms in the bucket before each time. I don't wear gloves. I have small hands so finding gloves that fit is a problem. They slide all over the place and make it hard for me to feel anything so I just scrub up in the iodine water. It's nice to have something to wash the slime off with afterwards too.
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has this issue, but lots of my gals seem attracted to the iodine water. I don't know if they're feeling iodine deficient after giving birth or what. I'll have three kinds of water out there--one plain, one with added molasses, and one with iodine and many of them go for the iodine. I used to think it was because the iodine water was warm so I made the others warm and it didn't make a difference. They still preferred the iodine water. I'm not sure if it's ok for them to drink it or not. I've generally discouraged it but I sometimes wonder if I'm doing the right thing.


Yep! That's exactly what we do here whenever a cow or goat is in labor....I always have hot water handy...it's great for washing up, even keep another bucket to soak dirty cloths cuz if the goo hardens, they're never reusable. Oil is usually used as' lube' in rural areas...but I use a mild slippery antiseptic cream which has similar chemicals to ob lube, . But if things do get out of hand, I agree it's better to just work with whatever you have


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sometimes there is no time to grab gloves, like Damfino I have tiny hands and gloves for me can be more troublesome. When able a good hand scrubbing works but when the situation doesn't offer the opportunity, I go for it. As mentioned the uterus cleans its self out. I used to start the Doe on antibiotics if I go in past the wrist. I no longer do that unless the Doe seems off and/or has fever. You can flush the doe with vinegar and warm water and 10 drops of Tea tree and/or Lavender EO if you feel the need. It certainly wouldn't hurt as a precaution. If the delivery was particularly rough, a flush can be soothing. Be sure to use a new large syringe (no needle) or sterile squeeze type bottle/ turkey baster.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Another sanitization question: How far ahead should I sanitize something like my lamb puller? And after I do so, what do I put it in to keep it as clean as possible?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

happybleats said:


> You can flush the doe with vinegar and warm water and 10 drops of Tea tree and/or Lavender EO if you feel the need.


Learning along here. For this uterine flush, how much liquid do you syringe into her? One 30 ml syringe of 50/50 vinegar/water?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Learning along here. For this uterine flush, how much liquid do you syringe into her? One 30 ml syringe of 50/50 vinegar/water?


I learned how to do a uterine flush from happybleats - about 1 cup vinegar 1 cup warm water, syringed until fluid ran clear if it wasn't already.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I always keep a box of gloves in my kit. I have regular and OB gloves. I hate the OB gloves because I have small hands. Sometimes I will add a small latex glove over the OB one. But I add lube to the gloved hand and squish it around. There has been a time or two I had to quickly get in and couldn't glove up. All was fine, my hands weren't filthy. But I prefer gloves and lube. 

I do uterine flushes if I had to do a lot of manipulation. I don't give antibiotics unless she develops a fever or smells.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A note when needing to go fishing...lube is your best friend...the longer baby is stuck the dryer things can become..If you don't have lube, use cooking oil..its not as good as lube but better than nothing...do not use vaseline. Lots and lots of lube!

Not where you can grab lube or cooking oil? Gather as much goo from mom and use that. Sounds gross, but can make pulling a dry baby a lot easier.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Note on KY jelly (ok, my age is showing here!) Get regular. Apparently they sell heated, flavored (??!!) etc. Get plain, basic Ky jelly! It is a good lube. 

Funny story- I used to have my does behind my garage and the milk stand was inside. My kidding stuff including the Ky jelly was there. When all got moved to the new barn, the bucks were put behind the garage. The other day, there was a pile of stuff (3 years later from the move) I went thru- found a tube of KY - tossed it on the workbench. A non-goat fuel delivery guy brought propane, he came in the garage- we spoke, he looked at the bucks, saw the KY jelly- got a really funny look on his face and left. Later, I realized what he must have thought! I'm sure he thought I was some kind of whacko! ops2::heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats hilarious! :bonk:I laughed out loud!:funnytech:...So funny...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh gosh. That is so embarrassing. :lolgoat:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I learned how to do a uterine flush from happybleats - about 1 cup vinegar 1 cup warm water, syringed until fluid ran clear if it wasn't already.


Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goats Rock said:


> Funny story-


:heehee:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm going to ask this again because I think it got lost in the shuffle. 



MellonFriend said:


> Another sanitization question: How far ahead should I sanitize something like my lamb puller? And after I do so, what do I put it in to keep it as clean as possible?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I wipe mine with those alchohol pads before I use it. I store it in a large ziplock bag.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:up:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Those are all such great questions @MellonFriend !
I am so glad you are asking them. 
:reading::bookgoat:


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I have used cooking oil before! I actually think I like it better then lube lol it just seems to really stay on my hands a lot longer (even when I want it off!) but i go for the lube when I have it. 
My pullers I will totally clean after each use and then it goes in with the towels where it’s kept clean. The alcohol before use wouldn’t be a bad idea at all but again if you have a OMG situation I wouldn’t flip out about not doing it. 
You do know your going to be all prepared for all this and not use one drop of lube or the pullers right  
Also my luck on the normal latex gloves I would have to go fishing for the glove after lol that was the first thing that came to my mind when I first thought about using them.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

AndersonRanch said:


> You do know your going to be all prepared for all this and not use one drop of lube or the pullers right


Oh yeah, that's such a possibility. (doh)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm going to ask this again because I think it got lost in the shuffle.


That should be done right before.


----------



## Rkwday (Aug 16, 2020)

If afterwards your doe begins to smell and/or develop a fever, what antibiotic do you use?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

PenG 2x a day or RX meds preferred by your vet.


----------

